# Need more products..



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I am beginning to FREAK out over Oktoberfest :crazy

I need more products to set around the displays in my booth. So far, other than soap, I've got soap dishes, shaving brushes, mugs. What else can I fill a basket with?

Do you need a license to sell lotion in Texas? I'm seriously thinking about ordering the goat milk lotion base from WSP. I've got a lot of people asking for lotion.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Small items good for filler.....nail brushes, sponges/loofahs, soap savers, hand knit/crocheted washcloths, lip balms are easy, roll-on perfume is easy too. Shoot, I even sell postcards with candid photos of our girls.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Check out the products at Soapania. Besides economical soap dishes, they have wooden combs, back brushes, soap sacks (although they may be out of stock), pumice stones, facial pads, back-washing cloth thingies, etc. And their prices are great. $75 minimum order.

Kathy: Postcards -- what a great idea!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

newdirectionsaromatics.com has tons of nice bases. aromahaven.com has really nice lip balm base, cute little pots or regular lip blam tubes to scent and fill (they also have cool flavors like dill pickle) and your bottles and jars from bayousome.com labels from onlinelabels.com or is that labelsonline.com

Buy bases, lotion, body butter they even have organic variets and tons of places sell bases. You just weigh your lotion bottle, tare it, fill it with lotion to about 6 ounces, add 1 or 2 pippetes of scent, shake and then fill to 8 ounces...wipe bottle with alcohol and label. or...dump body butter into alcohol wiped down bowl, beat the snot out of it with an alcohol wiped down beater, scent, jar and label. Then when you have time and they are good sellers, maybe make from scratch your lotion etc... Use the snappy caps on your lotions for sale, but put out lotion testers in pump tops....Lee's lotion bottles are perfect for this, forces folks to use them and see them since it's free....then they ask about the bottles!

Resell a local gals candles in the scents of your soap, sugar scrubs are cheap to make and super good sellers, so is inscense, saveonscents.com is big with inscense. Make stuff for kids, pour small soaps that you stick bendy characters in from orientaltrading.com bet they would have something that goes with Octoberfest they have every holiday you can think of in bendy characters. Lava lip glosses. Anything to get folks to your table, and if you can take somebody with you do demo's, teaching folks to make lava lip gloss, or scenting and shaking their own scents in their lotions (the bayousome.com boston round 4 and 8 ounce bottles has plenty of head space to scent on the spot and let them shake it an still have the right amount in it for sales). It is not to soon to be thinking about Christmas sales!

With products in the same scents you then can put together a few high end baskets, once again using Lee's lotion bottle and soap dish combo with a trio of soap, lotion and body butter. A mens collection with aftershave lotion, matching mens soap scent, shaving brush, shaving mug (from Lee) soap for the mug in a trio, and a new retro razor with blades. 

There is no label police, don't let anyone scare you into not selling your products!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Carli - no, you don't need a license to sell lotion in Texas. We wholesale our lotions if you're interested.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow!! All these replies and sources are SO helpful! Thanks everyone. 

I've got some crochet washcloths and facial scrubbies in the works.
I've found some upcycled cedar soap dishes that are really cute (and very good price).

I might branch out and add lotion and lip balms to my inventory. This is so fun!!


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

So where do you have postcards made? Love the idea.

J


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

www.overnightprints.com does a nice job. You design.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I get mine from the same place I get my business cards....vistaprint And I always wait until they are 'free' (of course they make it up in shipping).


----------

